# Handspring Visor Backup - can't Hotsync



## dagny49 (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Everyone, Would love someones help.

I have Windows XP and a Visor Deluxe. My hard drive died on me 2 weeks ago and I'm trying to get it back to where it was before. I've installed the program software and downloaded the XP upgrade from Handspring.com. It worked for a while then crashed. I've been able to HotSync once but now it won't work. It's been a headache!

Since so much is going wrong, I'm going to start with my 1st priority. How can you backup your data without HotSyncing? Before I remove the software and reinstall, I want to know my info is in a safe place. I'm sure it's easy but my brain is toast.

Thanks!


----------

